
All of the World's Money and Markets in One Visualization – 2020 Edition - dgudkov
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/all-of-the-worlds-money-and-markets-in-one-visualization-2020/
======
miloc_c
Very nice! however the square representing the value of silver 43.9b, should
be ~half 100b square. It looks more like a ~quarter.

